# T.S. Duchess of Hamilton



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

A few years ago I had to retire on medical grounds, I took up painting as a hobby, and I managed to combine it with a love of ships, mostly that sailed or had something to do with the River Clyde.

Here is one of my favourite steamers, to see her or her sister the Montose, glide seemingly effortlessly by was a sight to behold.

Let me know what you think---------------many thanks----Alan


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Alan,
That is just wonderful, I have many talents, and I wish just one of them was being able to paint something like that!!.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

That is one lovely painting Alan, to some a photograph is the ultimate image, but a painting such as yours has another dimension that adds so much character to the subject, and what a subject ! A beautiful vessel in great scenery.

Am I right in assuming it is water colour ?

I dabbled a few years ago but soon discovered I had minimum natural talent, you on the other hand could have combined two vocations.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Well Alan I think you should have retired a lot sooner and started painting, then we all could have enjoyed more of your talent sooner....congratulations


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Same goes for me,too.you/ve captured her just right.Would you be able to show others?


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks very much Doug, I appreciate it

Thanks very much Mike , it is watercolours, but I'm not a conventional watercolourist, anything that makes a mark on the paper does for me, I use anything that will give me the effect I'm looking for

Thank you Derek, good second name!, What a nice thing to say

Thanks you very much Paul I'm not sure what you mean show others? Do you mean shoe a work in progress type thing?

Many thanks to all I'm glad I found this forum, some people look at me very strangely when I enthuse over an old photo of a steamer, I feel at home here thank you all for welcoming me--------------Alan


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks very much Ron I don't know if I've got some progress photos of the turbine steamer , but I did one of the paddle steamer Duchess of Hamilton which I'll show, I'll need to go and look it up I've got it stored on a disc hopefully----------many thanks----------Alan


----------

